# West branch attempt



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

So saturday I fished from 8-1 at west branch. I had never been there before and I recently acquired a small boat. Wanted to try for some muskie and crappie but got skunked. Anybody know where to catch musky right now in Ohio, whether it be lakes or rivers? I'm really wanting to get into them and could use some advice.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know what part of the state you're from, but Alum Creek has very good populations of musky and crappie. I was bass fishing there yesterday and caught a nice musky. It was in about a foot of water in some flooded bushes. This is pretty routine at Alum, especially this time of year! They also catch them below the spillway when they are releasing water, and they are doing that now because the lake is above summer pool right now.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/muskielog/welcome.aspx

The ODNR stocks the following lakes, with a ton of support from our local Muskies Inc. Chapters and the Ohio Husky Musky Club (OHMC)

https://apps.ohiodnr.gov/muskielog/lakegmap.aspx 

Also, the ODNR has a link on their site to some great resources on the page here where you can learn about muskie handling, Catch and Release, and the tools that you NEED to have onboard when fishing unless you're prepared to start killing fish.


http://www.michiganmuskiealliance.org/tips.php


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I was at West Branch this Saturday from 3:00 PM ~ 6:00 PM. We had only one hit, but it was a good one as shown in the attached picture. The musky was 45 inches in length and went 22.2 lbs in weight.

This fish was caught in the last big bay on the North side of the lake by the dam; you can see the edge of the dam in the background of the picture. 

It was caught casting a Ben-E-Bait to the shoreline.

Good luck.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish man!!! Now you need to teach your bro Steve how to catch fish like that from Ceasers creek. Lol
salmonid


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I think that I can safely say that there are very few fisherman that have tried as hard as my brother to catch a musky out of Caesar's Creek. He's been fishing that lake since before his daughter was born, and she is just about big enough to beat him in a 5K race now. That's a LONG dry spell. That lake just has him beat. Whenever he come up my way, he can catch them just fine from Leesville or Piedmont.

I have told my brother one of the key secrets to catching a big musky from Caesar's Creek ...... lot's of calls to Salmonid offering up the 2nd seat in his boat with unlimited food, drink, and investment advice!


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I am fishing Monday, but am thinking Caesar's Creek is going to be too crazy to launch alone. What do you all think... I am really interested in trying for a muskie....


----------

